# Gunther in shorter trim.



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that a #3 done on his body? He looks great!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovin it, I bet he'll be easier to brush out now too! Do you like it? I hope so. 


Have a blast in Maui


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes I do like it.
At first it looked so short,but I got used to it really fast.
I don't know what number of blade was used on his body,but it's only a bit longer than his face....I'd say half an inch?


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Yes I do like it.
> At first it looked so short,but I got used to it really fast.
> I don't know what number of blade was used on his body,but it's only a bit longer than his face....I'd say half an inch?


Glad you like it  

Aidan, I'd put my money on a #7 or a #5, (leaning towards the 5) for what was used on his body. He must have a wonderfuly thick coat for it not to be to the skin at that length. He's just beautiful- as always


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I like that trim just as much a bit shorter on him. And I'll bet those legs will be easier to comb out now.

Have a great time in Maui!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hes fantastic love him


----------

